
Uber managers wanted pay cuts to save jobs, CEO said no - und3rth3iP
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/uber-managers-asked-for-pay-cut-to-save-jobs-the-ceo-said-no
======
someonehere
Serious question for any Uber engineers out there. Are they still holding onto
you and are you finding not enough to keep you busy? I’ve heard under Travis
that engineers were hired to keep them away from Lyft + FAANG poaching.

------
aurizon
Loks like this plane is going to fly right into the ground at a 90 degree
angle...

